# Best retro/traditional/neoromantic living American composer



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

After 30 years of trying my best to deal with the varieties of modern non-traditional music (especially of the atonal or avant garde varieties) I'm just going to say, Basta. I don't want to engage these groups any more or learn "new" ways of listening. For me, there's no there there.

However, I am interested in hearing new work. I have liked composers such as Hanson, Diamond, Harris, Korngold, Barber, Piston, Thomson and of course Copland. I like the less known early and mid 20th century British composers (Arnold, Bax, Delius, etc.). 

Is there any contemporary tonal or romantic living composer whose work seems like it's directly plugged in to the 19th or 20th century symphonic traditions? And not ironically. I welcome work that academics have dismissed as old-fashioned, derivative, or retrograde.

I have not liked work by John Adams, David del Tredici, and Joan Tower. I even attended some premieres of different pieces whose selling point was that some of it was "accesible" -- usually said in a way that was both off-putting and condescending. But it was quickly obvious that there was nothing there for people like me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

Fair enough, you've tried your best. I could argue with you about your terminology, and urge you to try again, but finally I don't see the point because I'm too tired and you're hardly asking for something evil. I know what you're asking for, and I don't see any reason why it should be denied to you. 
I think *Robert Simpson* might be one of the composers you're looking for. I'll give hereafter a link to YouTube featuring his 3rd Symphony. I'm sure with more surfing you can build up a good idea of his symphonic offering. I have great admiration for Simpson's writings on Bruckner and there is no doubt that he was a first rate musician. To be frank with you, his oeuvre is not what I'm interested in. I nevertheless hope you enjoy it, and please do let me/us know if this is the sort of thing you're after. Here's the link:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm very sorry, I just noticed you were looking for neo romantic American composers and I have suggested a British one. Hope you will accept this oversight.


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Maybe there are no Americans. But I welcome all new ideas. I'll check Simpson out.


----------



## cournot (Jan 19, 2014)

Afraid Simpson's not my cup of tea either. Ah well, it's useful to hear what others think is neo-romantic.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

You might like to try *Lowell Liebermann*, I remember liking his _Piano Quintet_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BKSzXmCvy4Q#at=27 (and there are other works by him on youtube).


----------

